

Attention and sex - arasakik
http://ignitenight.blip.tv/file/199623/
Awesome video talk of Scott Berkun at Ignite Seattle 3
======
jey
Good talk. Although by about 3 minutes into it, I was kind of expecting the
punchline to be that sex wasn't mentioned at all in the talk, but yet we were
still paying attention to him simply because he titled his talk "Attention and
Sex". :-O

------
arasakik
Scott Berkun's a great public speaker. Has anyone read his new book "Myths of
Innovation"? I'd be interested to see what you guys think of it before buying
it myself.

